# Interruptor en Lector de Tarjetas



## Goliath (Jun 27, 2007)

Hola, ante todo un saludo, pues es mi primer mensaje  

Me he comprado un lector de tarjetas interno, y al conectarlo, haya o no tarjetas conectadas, aparecen en "mi pc" tropocientos dispositivos nuevos, y me resulta muy molesto. Entre esto y lo que me gusta la electrónica y tal, he pensado algo.

Tras desmontar el lector, he visto que el cable usb (único cable que sale) esta formado por 9 cables (amarillo, azul, marrón, gris, negro, rojo, blanco, verde y naranja).

Imagino que algún único cable sera quien lleve la corriente, y el resto serán para los datos y demás. Asi que había pensado en cortar ese cable en cuestión y ponerle un interruptor, de manera que pueda enchufar y apagar el lector a mi gusto.

Que os parece la idea??? Puede tener alguna pega???

Y lo mas importante, en caso de que estuviera en lo cierto y solo haya un cable que lleve la corriente, como lo localizo para ponerle el interruptor??

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 27, 2007)

no se entiende bien  cual es el problema, y los puertos usb tienen 4 conductores


----------



## Goliath (Jun 27, 2007)

Vale, a ver, el mio tiene 9 por que es doble o algo asi (se pueden conectar 2 usb a la vez).

Da igual, mi duda podria resolverse igual que si fuera con uno de 4.

Se supone que en ese de 4 hay uno que tienes los 5 V, osea que es el unico que suministra energia.

Lo que yo quiero hacer es interrumpir ese cable mediante un interruptor de manera que el usb solo este enchufado cuando yo quiera. Habria algun problema en hacer eso???

Puesto que es usb supongo que sera como los plug&play, es decir, que no habria problema en enchufarlo y desenchufarlo a mi antojo con el pc encendido, no?

Puedo correr algun otro riesgo que se me pase por alto?


----------



## Goliath (Jun 28, 2007)

Vale, tema resuelto, con interrumpir los cables de 5V se puede apagar y encender el usb sin problemas.

Un saludo


----------



## jeancar21 (Oct 16, 2007)

DESEO SABER COMO CONVERTIR UN LECTOR DE TARJETAS INTERNO A EXTERNO SI ALGUIEN LO SABE POR FA QUE EM EXPLIQUE SE LO AGRADECERE.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 16, 2007)

Depende del modelo, hay modelos con el protocolo a saco y es necesario un conversor de lector a puerto serie.
Hay otros modelos que tienen salida por  puerto serie rs232 pero TTL
Hay modelos que se pueden enchufar directamente al pc via puerto serie
Hay modelos que utilizan el puerto rs485

como puedes ver es necesario investigar un poco.
El primer paso en averiguar para que sirve cada integrado, apuntate los numero y googlea

Es lo que hacen los hackhardware


----------



## Carlos0812 (May 28, 2012)

Hola, necesito un interruptor lector de tarjeta de banda donde lo puedo conseguir?


----------

